# Innenverlegte Züge tauschen?



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2009)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand an einem neuen Nerve die innenverlegten Züge gewechselt?
Wie soll das gehen?

- Nur durch die kleine Plastiköffnung am Ende des Unterrohres?
- Einmal kreuzen?
- Ist da noch ein Liner drin?
- Passen nur die kleinen Endkappen aus Kunststoff in die Aufnahmen (brechen doch oft kaputt) oder auch die etwas größeren aus Metal?

Wer weiß was?


----------



## vitello (30. April 2009)

Geht ganz einfach: bevor du den alten Zug rausnimmst befestigst du an dessen Ende ein Seil oder nen alten Zug oder sonstwas was dir dann wiederrum als Einziehhilfe für den neuen Zug dient. Mit ein bisschen Gefummel gehts auch ohne, dazu kannst du das Plasteteil ausm Unterzug rausnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (30. April 2009)

..musste beim AM auch schon den Zug zum Schaltwerk wechseln.
Ungewohnt, aber letztlich einfach.

1.) Kette auf großes Blatt, dann auf kleinstes Blatt schalten. Dadurch entstehet genug Spiel um das Plastik Teil am Tretlager abzuziehen und an die "Revisionsöffnung" zu kommen (s.u.)
2.) "alten" Innenzug rausziehen.
3.) Ggf. neue Aussenzüge zuschneiden/verlegen.
4.) Plastikteil am Tretlager so weit möglich (s.o.) herausziehen.
5.) Neuen Innenzug einfädeln.

Zughülsen aus Metall halte ich beim AM für überflüssig.

/Pedale.


----------



## nielshendrik (14. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Muss ich beide Züge an den Schalthebeln lösen, um das Plastikteil abziehen zu können, oder ist es möglich, nur einen Zug zu wechseln und den anderen unangetastet zu lassen? Das Plastikteil lässt sich bei mir nämlich kaum bewegen.


----------



## Centi (14. September 2009)

Steht alles schon oben unter Punkt 1!



pedale3 schrieb:


> 1.) Kette auf großes Blatt, dann auf kleinstes Blatt schalten. Dadurch entstehet genug Spiel um das Plastik Teil am Tretlager abzuziehen und an die "Revisionsöffnung" zu kommen (s.u.)


----------



## nielshendrik (14. September 2009)

Hab' ich ja gemacht. Das Plastikteil bewegt sich aber höchstens um einen Milimeter. Wie fest muss ich denn daran ziehen? Ich muss doch in Richtung der abgehenden Züge ziehen, oder? Ich kann aus der Anleitung von Pedale3 leider nicht herauslesen, ob er beide Züge wechselt, oder nur einen.


----------



## Centi (14. September 2009)

Oder nochmal genauer:

Du musst einfach nur beide Züge entlasten, dass machst Du, indem Du vorne auf das große Kettenblatt und hinten auf das größte Ritzel schaltest. Danach ohne an der Kurbel zu drehen wieder vorn und hinten komplett runterschalten (wichtig: Kette bleibt dabei auf dem goßen Kettenblatt/Ritzel), so das die Züge komplett entlastet sind. Jetzt kannst Du den Kunststoffgegenhalter, der im Tretlager sitzt hinausziehen um später an die Revisionsöffnung zum einfädeln zu kommen.

Jetzt kannst Du den gewünschten Schaltzug am Schaltwerk oder Umwerfer lösen und nach oben durch den Schalthebel hinausziehen. Dann Schaltzug in den Schalthebel einfädeln, einfetten, durch die erste Hülle, durch das Unterrohr, aus der Revisionsöffnung raus (kann manchmal ein bischen dauern, da er gerne unten irgendwo verhakt, also Geduld, irgendwann kommt er raus), durch den Kunststoffgegenhalter fädeln (Zug der oben rechts rein geht muß unten links raus, Zug der oben links rein geht unten rechts), Kunststoffgegenhalter wieder in den Rahmen/Unterrohr stecken, durch die nächste Hülle und wieder am Schaltwerk/Umwerfer festschrauben. Jetzt kannst Du auch wieder an der Kurbel drehen und die Züge auf Spannung bringen.

So, und dann natürlichich Schaltung (zumindest die, an der Du den Zug gewechselt hast) einstellen, feddisch!

Bikende Grüße

Christian


----------



## Centi (14. September 2009)

Wenn Du genau nach meiner Anleitung vorgehst, also beide Züge ganz entlastet sind geht das Teil raus!!! Manchmal hakt es ein wenig, da die abgehende Zughülle des Umerfers einen kleinen Bogen macht und deshalb verhältnissmäßig viel Spannung drauf ist. Geht aber sonst auf alle Fälle raus.

Ach ja, klar Richtung abgehende Züge ziehen, oder willst Du das Ding in den Rahmen drücken und die entstehenden Einzelteile (kaputt) mit dem Staubsauger rausholen!?


----------



## nielshendrik (14. September 2009)

Vielen Dank, Centi, für die ausführliche Beschreibung! 
Ich habe den dämlichen Fehler gemacht, die Kette wieder auf die entsprechenden Blätter bzw. Ritzel zu bewegen. Hoffe, ich habe dir dadurch nicht zuviel deiner Zeit gestohlen.
Nochmals Danke!
Philip


----------



## Centi (14. September 2009)

Ne, ne, geht schon i.O.! Immer wieder gerne!

Sind eben doch ein paar Dinge die man beachten muß, und es wäre schade, wenn Dein schönes Bike, durch Gewaltakte Schaden nimmt.


----------



## RICO (22. Dezember 2009)

Schön ist das ja mit den innen verlegten Zügen, zuverlässiger wird ein Bike damit aber nicht. Hab mein XC jetzt drei Monate und knapp 1000 km gefahren. Bin dabei zweimal heftig in Regen gekommen ansonsten war die Witterung in letzter Zeit auch nicht sonderlich trocken.
Jedenfalls gingen die Schalthebel schon deutlich schwerer zu bewegen und das Schaltwerk schaltete nicht mehr sauber runter. Habe die Züge dann ab der Revisionsöffnung mal ausgebaut. Die Aussenhüllen waren sehr knapp bemessen und an den Enden schon am rosten. Die Kabelführung der Revisionsöffnung war auf der Umwerferseite gebrochen, ich nehme an weil die Hülle zu kurz war. Habe neue SP-41 Aussenhüllen eingebaut und auf der Tretlagerseite dichtere XTR Kappen drauf gemacht. Außerdem in die Kappen etwas Silikonfett gegeben. Mal schauen ob das länger hält. Die spezielle Zugführung für die Revisionsöffnung heißt bei Canyon MTB BB-Cable Guide E24-09 und kostet 4,95.Die könnten meiner Meinung auch etwas passgenauer sein, so dass sie selbstständig in der Revisionsöffnung hält und aus elastischerem Kunsstoff. Werde auf Mehrtagestouren auf jeden Fall so ein Ding als Ersatz mitnehmen. Alternativ könnte man die Aussenhüllen auch bis zum oberen Anschlag im Unterrohr führen.

Gruß RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Aussenhuelle zwischen der Revisionsöffnung und Schaltwerk ist bei 2009er Canyons wohl häufig zu kurz. Ein unnötiger Montagefehler würde ich sagen.

Ich hab dieses Stück Aussenhülle gleich zu Anfang wechseln müssen weil die Schaltung sonst garnicht zu gebrauchen war. Vielleicht hats deswegen seit april ohne Probleme funktioniert. Bei der Probefahrt nach der Montage hätte das eigentlich auffallen müssen...naja.

Und 5 eur für dieses Billgteil ist ja ähnlich günstig wie 18 eur fürs sensible Schaltauge


----------



## heyparadise (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo! Zu dem Thema beschäftigt mich auch ein Problem: hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich verhindern lässt, dass sich die Züge im Rahmen evtl. mehrfach kreuzen bzw. wie man dies merkt außer an einer möglicherweise schlechteren Performance? Klar, wenn man vorher drüber nachgedacht hat, hat man den neuen Zug am alten befestigt und durchgezogen. Aber gibt es eine nachträgliche Lösung? Danke schon mal.


----------



## heyparadise (12. Juli 2010)

PS: eine Anfrage bei Canyon hat übrigens ergeben, dass die auch (noch) keine Lösung haben.


----------



## chrizelot (11. April 2011)

Danke zunächst für die gute Anleitung.

Meine Erfahrung beim Canyon Nerve 09:

*Wartungsschacht:*
Ich bekam den "Deckel" für den Wartungsschacht am Ende des Rahmens auch nicht herunter. Bei mir war die Spannung auf dem größten Kettenblatt (SRAM X-9) am niedrigsten, ging aber trotzdem nicht herunter. Mußte dann noch die Einstellschraube am Schalthebel etliche male drehen, dann gings.

*Zugverlegung im Rahmenrohr
*War wie erwartet fummelig. Habe das Rad fast waagrecht hingestellt, etwas überhöht, so dass das Unterrohr ganz leicht abschüssig nach hinten verläuft. So kommt das Schaltseil eher unten im Rohr durch, und man bekommt es relativ leicht in die Nähe der Wartungsöffnung.

1) Beim ersten Mal gings sofort unten heraus. Leider ist es mir dann wieder rausgerutscht, weil sich das Bike bewegt hat.
2) Ging dann gar nicht mehr so einfach. Habe es dann relativ fest reingeschoben, und dann unten mit einem Stück Draht mit Schlaufe herausgezogen. War schon eine Fummelei, aber nicht ganz unmöglich. Zu Zweit wärs einfacher gewesen.

Fazit: Die Zugverlegung ist sicherlich voll ok von der Konstruktion, aber es liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache, dass die innenverlegten Züge echt nerviger zu tauschen sind.


----------



## fkal (11. April 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Zugverlegung ist sicherlich voll ok von der Konstruktion, aber es liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache, dass die innenverlegten Züge echt nerviger zu tauschen sind.



Jaein. Zwickt man den alten Zug ab und klebt den neuen Zug mit einem Stück Pflaster (klebt besser auf dem Zug) oder Klebeband an den Neuen, so kann man den Neuen einfach durch herausziehen des alten Zuges neu verlegen. Vorsichtiges ziehen ist natürlich vorausgesetzt  Eine Sache von zwei Minuten.


----------



## chrizelot (11. April 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Jaein. Zwickt man den alten Zug ab und klebt den neuen Zug mit einem Stück Pflaster (klebt besser auf dem Zug) oder Klebeband an den Neuen, so kann man den Neuen einfach durch herausziehen des alten Zuges neu verlegen. Vorsichtiges ziehen ist natürlich vorausgesetzt  Eine Sache von zwei Minuten.



Werd ich beim nächsten mal versuchen. Ziehen lässt man dann die Freundin, weil wir haben ja zuviel Kraft und zu wenig Feingefühl, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (11. April 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Ziehen lässt man dann die Freundin, weil wir haben ja zuviel Kraft und zu wenig Feingefühl, oder?



außerdem haben "die Freundinnen" in der Regel kleinere Finger um den Zug besser aus dem Rahmen zu fummeln, wenn das sich das Klebeband löst


----------



## sugarbiker (12. April 2011)

Ich habe auch schon die Schaltzüge tauschen müssen, waren nach nur 1,5 Jahren schwergängig.

Ursache hierfür ist das gerade in diesem Gegenhalter im Rahmen sich alles ansammelt und lange stehen bleibt was den Zügen nicht gut tut.
Beide Zughüllen waren gerade in diesem Bereich stark durch Korrosion geschädigt. Mein XC7 davor hatte nach 4 Jahren nichts dergleichen gehabt (konventionelle Führung außen).

Bisher habe ich über das Thema "No Stress" Bikes nur gelächelt, die innenverlegte Züge sind für mich aber mittlerweile nur ein Marketing Gag, hübsch anzusehen aber erzeugen später nur Ärger und Stress (extrem verringerte Haltbarkeit, schnell schwergängige Schaltung, fummelige Tauscherei).
Beim nächsten Wechsel rüste ich auf durchgehend verlegte Zughüllen um, da hat man wenigstens lange eine problemlose Schaltperformance.

Die Frage ist nur wie man durchgehend verlegt ? wieder außen oder die Durchführungen im Rahmen aufbohren und dort durchgehen......

AM8 2010 (eins der ersten 2010er)


----------



## freeridefritz (8. April 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand die innenverlegte Züge nun schon nach aussen verlegt? Einfach mit Kabelbinder befestigen, oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Danke&Gruß


----------

